# I AM BAFFLED BY THIS ODD LOOKING LENS.IDENTIFY?



## faeded (Aug 15, 2015)

i have come across a good amount of vintage lenses from 1930-50s time era.there are a few that have no name and i have no idea what they are.i am still learning about this. before these lenses came into my possession, i knew nothing about photography and lenses.
  i have more then a few i dont know what they are...but here is one.
  my guess so far is it is some sort of internal parts from a zoom?
am i close?


----------



## Overread (Aug 15, 2015)

I do not now the film era but my guess is that could be something like an enlarging lens or something used in the darkroom. It doesn't look like something that would normally be attached to the front of a camera; although there are lenses which have a "swing in" teleconverter built into them - not as much used on stills as in video lenses, but a few have them. Canon's 200-400mm has a swing in 1.4TC


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 15, 2015)

Having an idea how large it is would be a nice clue. There's nothing in the image to provide a sense of scale, though.


----------



## faeded (Aug 15, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Having an idea how large it is would be a nice clue. There's nothing in the image to provide a sense of scale, though.




ok here is the deal
 a freind of mines father >>  Leon Bijou - IMDb     passed away in 2009 here in joshua tree ca...and his insane collection of super vintage gear sat  on his property till it was recently put up for sale.his son had some chinese come and get most of his gear$$millions.
 he tossed what they missed in the dumpster.i retrieved it. i got lenses filters movies..cuts etc etc.so far the best lens i have identified is a *P. ANGENIEUX PARIS CAMERA  100mm s3

there are many i have not figured out. i posted a pic of some of the lenses in a box...they need to be dusted off.
    i also posted a pic of this lens after i opened it up
  its measurements are...
47.52mm top lens
lens beneath it is 28.98mm
lens on top of 2nd half is 27.25*
*and the bottom lens has some mirror in it and measures 16.54mm*
*the whole thing is 112mm tall and the outter round where the threads are is 52.19mm*
* these are close but not exact*


----------



## faeded (Aug 15, 2015)

this one also has me stumped..it measures lens diameter 63.54mm
it is brass painted black


----------



## unpopular (Aug 15, 2015)

Is the assembly with the prism part of this lens? 

I'm inclined to say it is internal optics from a cinema lens or printer or some such since the assembly does not seem light-tight when the lens is swung into position.

The 63mm lens appears to be a projection lens to me.


----------



## faeded (Aug 15, 2015)

unpopular said:


> Is the assembly with the prism part of this lens?
> 
> I'm inclined to say it is internal optics from a cinema lens or printer or some such since the assembly does not seem light-tight when the lens is swung into position.
> 
> The 63mm lens appears to be a projection lens to me.


yes it is part.and no it is not light tight.
  the other lens has six elemenrs.2 of them are fused together and i can see the pencil markings from the maker..arrows etc..it seems very old


----------



## unpopular (Aug 15, 2015)

It is most certainly some internal component. If it's not something more exotic, like a printer part, my guess would be it has something to do with the viewfinder of an old cinema lens.

BTW - the assembly doesn't look that old to me. Mid 1960s at earliest if I were to guess.


----------



## faeded (Aug 15, 2015)

unpopular said:


> It is most certainly some internal component. If it's not something more exotic, like a printer part, my guess would be it has something to do with the viewfinder of an old cinema lens.
> 
> BTW - the assembly doesn't look that old to me. Mid 1960s at earliest if I were to guess.


i was talking about this one has six elements and seems old brass painted black


----------



## unpopular (Aug 15, 2015)

Oh yeah. That's definitely older. It seems to be a projection lens to me, but it could be a front element. Is there thread on the back end?


----------



## faeded (Aug 15, 2015)

unpopular said:


> Oh yeah. That's definitely older. It seems to be a projection lens to me, but it could be a front element. Is there thread on the back end?


yes there is thread
 i have been scouring the web for a month now straight everyday trying to spot this lense.i have learned alot but still nothing positive.
it seems very high quality.


----------



## ak_ (Aug 15, 2015)

0953/54/55 looks like maybe a loupe/magnifier, or an attachment finder for a certain lens/combination.

Angenieux optics are very sought after and 35mm motion lenses can be extremely valuable.


----------



## faeded (Aug 15, 2015)

ak_ said:


> 0953/54/55 looks like maybe a loupe/magnifier, or an attachment finder for a certain lens/combination.
> 
> Angenieux optics are very sought after and 35mm motion lenses can be extremely valuable.


yes i sold the Angenieux already


----------



## faeded (Aug 17, 2015)

yep.....sounds like its time to take these two lenses and maybe a few others to a professional here in hollywood.. for some help

    i lived there off las palmas and sunset near highland for 8 years.....now i live 2 hours away....in rhe desert....
   in the middle of nowhere...
....hot...
sandy ..desolate....
   and so many say its so beautiful here in jt........
interesting how people interpretation of what they see can vary  so much


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 17, 2015)

Very interesting.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 25, 2015)

The two fat ones look like projection lenses to me.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm in the desert, too about an hour away. I don't find it desolate here at all. The Roadruners and the Gila Monsters keep me company.


----------

